# BMW Caught Up in U.S. Patent Violation Probe



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmm, looks like another patent troll trying to make a quick buck on the backs of the automakers. If it's legit, the component manufacturer better have deep pockets. If bogus, I hope they cause Intellectual Ventures II LLC to go bankrupt.... I hate trolls!


----------

